# Icd-10 cm coding injuries



## nixondilipyoung@yahoo.com (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Team,

1) In icd-10 cm when we should use other specified injury and unspecified injury codes?  For example S49.9 and S49.8 icd-10 cm code series.  Please explain with some examples

2) Can you explain the use of the laceration and open wound in icd-10 cm coding with examples.

Thanking you,
Dilipkumaran Siva COC, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 8, 2015)

I am puzzled by your query.  You would never use the code for unspecified injury and I cannot imagine using other specified either.
As far as examples of lacerations and open wounds?  Well this come from the documentation of the type of injury.


----------



## amymeyers01 (Oct 12, 2015)

I think you are referring to replacements for the 959.01 - 959.9 series, right?  There has been quite a bit of discussion on this among my peers as well.  The icd10data.com site does help link to the correct code for most of these; however, there isn't a good direct link for injury of the thoracic spine.  I'm still searching for an answer for that one!

For example, you have a cervical spine x-ray with only history given is injury.  You would typically code this 959.09.  This now maps to 2 different ICD-10 codes: S19.9XXA (initial encounter) for neck, and S09.93XA for face.  They were both included in the 959.09 code.

Hope that helps!
Amy Meyers, CPC


----------

